# Perrysburg, OH - Normand 92-280INV with New Holland T4-75 $41000



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are done with residential snow removal. We are selling our New Holland T4.75 with a Normand 92-280 Inverted Snowblower. The tractor and blower operate as they should. The tractor has about 550 hours on it and the blower might have 250 hours. We live in NW Ohio, we didn't meet the 2-4" threshold for the different condos that often. The tractor has 2 ranges with 4 gears each controlled by a left hand power reverser. We have been very liberal with Lubra seal and fluid film on our equipment. That is the reason the covers are loose on the gear shifts and loader control to spray the linkages that you can't access otherwise. The tractor also has a loader that is skid steer compatible. The original 84" wide bucket will be included in the sale along with various filters etc for the tractor. We do have an UHMW cutting edge and skid plates for the blower that have some life left on them. Carbon steel is on there now and is good through this season depending on surface and number of times used. Tires are good and battery was new last fall.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi if you have any used tractor / blower equipment for sale right now, I am looking for 1-2 Normand blowers and possibly one used 55+HP tractor. Thank you!


----------

